# 50%+ Off through 11/15/09 SpiritHalloween.com (Some Animatronics in stock)



## SpiritHalloween.com (May 29, 2009)

*50% Off or more sale continues through 11/15/09 at SpiritHalloween.com* 

We now have the " Animated Dead Lift Zombie " in stock (hurry before they are gone).





 

All Halloween costumes and Halloween props are at least 50% off through 11/29/09


----------

